# Potential problem with white pine logs?



## gfisher (Jan 18, 2009)

I harvested and peeled these white pine logs yesterday to use for log beds. I couldn't really see the problems in the photos until I peeled them (after dark). I don't know exactly what they are, but they are recessed and seem to be laden with old sap. My question is, should I clean it out the best I can, leave it alone, or can I not use these logs at all? I plan to polyurethane them after I kiln dry them. Also, should the knots (limbs) be removed only flush with the trunk (which would leave a valley around the knot) or should I trim it down smooth all the way around the knot? Thanks a lot!


----------



## carlis stephens (Sep 5, 2008)

Trim limbs close, take out excess pitch and use as normal. The spots in the picts are just old scars, you might have to scrape away more pitch after drying.


----------

